# Mountainbike-Veranstaltungen im Norden



## Fissla (17. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

da ich noch relativ neu in der Renn-bzw. Veranstaltungsbranche bin, würde ich gerne mal von euch Empfehlungen haben, wo man so seine ersten Veranstaltungen im Norden Fahren kann. An der Fahrtechnik sollte es nicht liegen, Kondition ist auch mäßig vorhanden.

Wer hat Veranstaltungen im Norden, am besten rund um Bremen, darf aber auch weiter weg sein.... Schlagt ruhig alles vor, am besten mit Internetseite, sofern vorhanden...


Gruss und Danke
Niko


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2006)

http://www.tus-bramsche.de/staticsite/staticsite.php?menuid=46&topmenu=6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (17. September 2006)

schlickjumper.de


----------



## ralfathome (17. September 2006)

moin Niko,
am nächsten WE in der Nähe von Osnabrück, eine sogenannte CTF:
http://mb.wadenkneifer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=2&id=16&Itemid=39

Gruß ralf


----------



## DerStecher (11. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Niko,
> am nächsten WE in der Nähe von Osnabrück, eine sogenannte CTF:
> http://mb.wadenkneifer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=2&id=16&Itemid=39
> 
> Gruß ralf



Bin bis die letzten Jahre immer nur sie Teuto Tour gefahren und habe dort diesesmal erstmalig von der Wadenkneifer Tour gehört. 
Ist jemand sie in den vergangegen Jahren gefahren? Wie ist das Streckenprofil und die Organisation?


----------



## Christian_74 (12. September 2007)

http://www.crossduathlon-hamburg.de/

Ist übernächste Woche in den Haßes. Schöne Strecke. Bin sie am Samstag zur Probe gefahren. Nur Laufen muss man auch.

Grüße


----------



## Mutti (12. September 2007)

DerStecher schrieb:


> Bin bis die letzten Jahre immer nur sie Teuto Tour gefahren und habe dort diesesmal erstmalig von der Wadenkneifer Tour gehört.
> Ist jemand sie in den vergangegen Jahren gefahren? Wie ist das Streckenprofil und die Organisation?



Recht schöne Strecken, gute Orga, großer Treff, beliebtes Event ... bis auf einige kleinere Probleme mit der Ausschilderung - die wohl schon genauso "traditionell" und "klassisch" sind wie die ganze Veranstaltung   - eine feine Sache, auch und gerade auf dem MTB.  

BDR-Ausschreibung: klick!
Vereins-Info: klick!
'n paar Bilder von '05: klick!
Bild Höhenprofil: klick!

Bis denne ...


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

